# What recoil pad on an M&P ar15



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been shopping for an recoil pad... My ar has the 6position stock... appears only 1 mounting hole on bottom near sling POA. seen a few slip pad's on online, any suggestions? what does everybody use if any?? 


both are similiar...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370540157620?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

academy carries the promag slip on, which is about the same as the tapco one

ive never seen a good aftermarket one for a standard collapseable stock, I hate regular m4 stocks so i went with a magpul which comes with a thin rubber one already on it


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I like the ACE Skeleton Stock, it is lightweight and has a good soft foam cheek pad as well as a nice rubber recoil pad.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Why do you need a recoil pad? My 3 now 4 yr old shoots mine all the time and has never complained. Just wondering if it was for looks or due to recoil? If recoil you might want to look at a different style stock.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't use a recoil pad on my ARs (even my 50 Beowulf). The gas system and buffer handle the recoil quite well. Compared to a bolt or lever rifle in larger calibers -- there is no recoil in an AR. I'm thinking if you are experiencing discomfort from shooting a typical 5.56mm/.223 AR, you aren't holding the rifle tight enough into your shoulder while firing. But, to each his own I suppose. If it is to add length for a trigger reach issue, a different stock is in order.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys will look at a few that are suggested.... not for recoil as much as comfort... the M&P stock is hard and rough on the shoulder when shooting alot... not a big fan of the stock and a much cheaper pad may help as opposed to a much more expensive stock... thanks...nothing lost on a $9 venture...


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

got one from academy for my daughters gun was about 10 bucks


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Why do you need a recoil pad? My 3 now 4 yr old shoots mine all the time and has never complained. Just wondering if it was for looks or due to recoil? If recoil you might want to look at a different style stock.


I use a recoil pad myself for recoil, not for the comfort, but to minimize muzzle flip and it sticks to the shoulder better. Some ARs like carbine length gas systems have quite a bit of muzzle flip. A recoil pad is just one way of eliminating a little of it.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

we put one on the daughters because she wheres sleeveless tops and the hard plastic but digs into the skin after a full day of shooting, 

now if we only went for an hour or less like a lot we see at the range then she could deal with that but if i go
im there for the day so they tend to want it to be a pleasant as it can be.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> I use a recoil pad myself for recoil, not for the comfort, but to minimize muzzle flip and it sticks to the shoulder better. Some ARs like carbine length gas systems have quite a bit of muzzle flip. A recoil pad is just one way of eliminating a little of it.


Exactly, smoother shooting=more rounds on target faster


----------

